# 5.1 or 7.1, Omnipole or Dipole



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Was considering doing one final upgrade, and adding the 2 last speakers to do 7.1.

Is it better with 7.1? Or just keep 5.1.

And if I do 7.1, do i want a set of Dipole speakers from polk? The FXi Series? Or just stick with the RTi6's I have, and get another set of RTi6's?

And I have the older RTi Series going, the FXi Dipole series is impossible to find in the original RTi series, the newer FXi A series is almost only available, if I did go with the Dipoles, would I notice a difference between the two different series'?

I think the newer RTiA's are very close to the original RTi series, but the drivers are probably a bit more High Definition, and/or handle loud volumes a bit clearer. That would be my guess, as well as an improved cabinet.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

the_rookie said:


> Was considering doing one final upgrade, and adding the 2 last speakers to do 7.1.
> 
> Is it better with 7.1? Or just keep 5.1.
> 
> ...


Since you have 5.1 now, I think you should get surrounds that are all of the same model number, the RTi6. I would advise against mix-matching unless you want to get rid of the RTi6 and go full 4 channel rear dipoles. 

Some processors do better with monopole or at least that's what Yamaha recommends for their receivers DSP modes. I personally like Dipole speakers for surround movies as they really add a nice sense of ambiance, especially where there is stormy weather in the sound track.


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes agree with the above post Dipole speakers are really good..Dipole surround speakers are usually preferred by movie enthusiasts and are also placed on the side walls.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

the_rookie said:


> Is it better with 7.1? Or just keep 5.1.


Depends on where you're sitting. If you seating area is at/near the back wall, then there is no space behind you for the rear speakers, so stick with a 5.1 layout. However, if your seating is at least a few feet away from the back wall, then you're a good candidate for a 7.1-speaker layout (allows for rear-vs-side separation in the surround field).


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I would stick with 5.1. A lot of receivers take power from the front channels to feed the rear. With my Onkyo Integra DTR-7.6, I can hear a difference in volume when i play in stereo mode vs all channel stereo.


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

sdurani said:


> Depends on where you're sitting. If you seating area is at/near the back wall, then there is no space behind you for the rear speakers, so stick with a 5.1 layout. However, if your seating is at least a few feet away from the back wall, then you're a good candidate for a 7.1-speaker layout (allows for rear-vs-side separation in the surround field).


I agree with this pratical consideration and rationalization. I have always been confused with the use of dipoles for surround speakers unless it is a compromise. IMHO it seems that the mixing of individual sound channels dictates a typical speaker (not dipole nor omipole), that appear in the photos of studios/mixing rooms. Maybe for ambient sound effects but there is more to the soundfield than just that.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

AVoldMan said:


> I have always been confused with the use of dipoles for surround speakers unless it is a compromise.


The idea behind dipole surrounds was to mimic the sound of surround arrays in commercial movie theatres, where there is no pinpoint localization nor stereophonic phantom imaging in the surround field like we get at home. Instead, there is a very general left-vs-right-vs-back directionality. For people that want to replicate that effect at home, the type of surround speakers that come closest is dipoles (you hear very little direct sound and are mostly swamped with reflected sound). 

When I hear movie theatre sound, I always feel I can do better at home (choose speakers based on my tastes, use careful placement to maximize imaging, etc). However, wanting to replicate what you hear in a top class movie theatre is a worthy goal (just not my goal). Hence dipoles continue to be used in home theatres.


----------

